# Vorfach für Zander ?!?



## Markomanne (9. April 2013)

Hello Leute,

Dieses Jahr geht es zum ersten mal gezielt auf Zander!
Das Gewässer ist die Theiss und der Theiss-See!

kurz zum Tackle: 
zum Ansitz verwende ich 2 3,30m lange Float/Grundruten mit einer parabolischen Aktion + einer Shimano DL 4000. Als Hauptschnur kommt eine 0,28-0,30er Mono drauf!

Ich würde mir gerne meine Vorfächer selbst binden. Ob ich jetzt mit Einzelhaken, Ryderhaken oder mit Drilling ans Werk gehe weiß ich noch nicht. 

Mir Stellt sich jetzt die Frage, welches Vorfachmaterial verwenden? In diesem Gewässer kommen kaum Hechte vor, da würde sich natürlich anbieten mit einer Mono zu fischen! Nur welche? 

Welche Art von Mono?
Welcher Durchmesser bzw. Tragkraft?
Haken und Schlaufen binden oder mit Quetschhülsen?
Welche Haken werden wie gebunden?

Seid so nett und bringt mich auf den richtigen Weg 

lg aus Wien


----------



## Simp (9. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Hi Markomanne,

sofern Hechte vorkommen würde ich nicht undbedingt auf Stahl verzichten wollen. Schau doch mal nach 7x7 Flexonit z.B. hier: http://www.tacklexperts.de/FLEXONIT-Meterware
Das Material ist für Stahl noch schön geschmeidig und lässt sich gut verabeiten, 0.27 mm reichen auf jeden Fall.
Ich würde dann Quetschhülsen verwenden, die zwar etwas beim aufziehen der KöFis nerven aber sie halten auf jeden Fall sicher.
Die Wahl der Haken ist wohl geschmackssache... ich würde zu Gamakatsu Twinex oder eben Ryder tendieren.

Grüße
http://www.tacklexperts.de/FLEXONIT-Meterware


----------



## Fr33 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Hmmm.... Monofile Schnur als Vorfach obwohl Hechte vorkommen - sorry finde ich nicht waidgerecht.

Ein dünnes und nicht zu kurzes 7x7 Stahlvorfach stört Zander überhaupt nicht und man muss nicht zittern, wenn dann doch einer der Hechte zugeschnappt hat!


----------



## zanderzone (9. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Also wenn kaum Hechtevorkommen nutze ich auch ein 30er Mono, oder FC da es noch ein bissel abriebfester ist. Hauptschnur ne 28er. verwende bei Zander immer nen Einzelhaken (Karpfenhaken) der egal wie angebunden werden kann. Hauptsache es hält!! 
Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## BronkoderBär (9. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Warum denn bitte mono wenn hechte drin sind und 0.27er flexonit fast weicher ist?
#q
Nix mono, ganz einfach. 

Hol dir Flexonit und quetsch dir ein paar vorfächer, wenn du keine Zange zum quetschen hast benutzt du einfach knotenlosverbinder, geht wunderbar mit flexonit. ich sicher meine verbindungen immer noch zusätzlich mit sekundenkleber.

Wenn ich noch einmal bei hechtvorkommen les "nimm mono" flüpp ich aus:r


----------



## Markomanne (9. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

@ Simp ... Stahlvorfach (vorgebunden) mit Drilling und Ryderhaken habe ich bereits zuhause, das ist also nicht das Problem. und natürlich ein 7x7 damit die Sache doch ein wenig geschmeidig bleibt!

@ zanderhunter-nz & zanderzone ... wieso empfehlt ihr mir Karpfenhaken? Es gibt ja eigene Zanderhaken die zum Karpfenhaken viel Langschenkliger sind. Auf einem langen Schenkel hält ein Köfi doch viel besser als auf einem Karpfen haken. 

@ Fr33 ... bin genau deiner Meinung! Ich werde auch auf jeden Fall mal mit einem Stahlvorfach beginnen vor Ort. Sicher ist Sicher! Nur habe ich von einem "Einheimischen" erfahren das "geschätzt" auf 50 Zander - 1 Hecht kommt! Und wenn sich in den ersten paar Tagen kein Fangerfolg einstellt dann muss man etwas ändern ... und nach der Platzwahl kommt nun einfach mal das Tackle dran. Rute, Spule, Schnur werde ich nicht ändern ... dann gehts eben dem Vorfach bzw./und dem Köder an den Kragen!

@ All ... Mal eine ganz allgemeine Frage: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Fluorcarbon, Mono und Hardmono? Und warum schafft ein Zander es nicht diese zu durchtrennen und ein Hecht schon?

thnx @ all für die Antworten


----------



## Fr33 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Schau dir mal das Gebiss von Hecht und Zander ganz genau an....

Der Zander hat vorne Hundszähne und an den Seiten dann wie ein Mensch die restlichen Zähne....zudem sind die Abstände recht weit...

Der Hecht hat ein wenig wie ein Krokodil (ja blöd erklärt) ringsum im ober und Unterkiefer eine Zahnreihe sitzen, die meist von der Lippe bedeckt wird....

Allerdings hats der Hecht im inneren des Mauls wahre platten mit hunderten Spitzen Zähnen..... gerade dort schrubbt das Vorfach gerne beim Drill und her und löst sich entsprechend schnell auf!


----------



## zanderzone (9. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Es gibt ja auch unterschiedliche Karpfenhaken! Ich nutze nur Karpfenhaken, weil die SAU schaft sind!! Keine Experimente!!

Mono: Normale Hauptschnur (auf der Rolle)
FC: Abriebfester als Mono und für den Fisch unsichtbar
HM: Sehr steif und "angeblich" Hechtsicher! Trau dem Braten aber nicht.

Ein Hecht hat ein ganz anderes Gebiss als ein Zander! Schau dir das mal bei googel an, dann kannst du dir die Frage selbst beantworten ;-) Die kleinen Zähne am Oberkiefer sind die Vorfachzerstörer! Beim Zander gibt es diese Zähnchen nicht!


----------



## BronkoderBär (9. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

@Makromanne: also wenns nich beisst kannst dus nich aufs vorfach schieben.
hab grad nochmal nachgegriffelt: flexonit is sogar weicher als ne mono und btw denke ich dass mono oder fc auffälliger ist, da sich das licht in der schnur bricht und es so noc besser zu erkennen ist als wie wenn da nurn son schwarzer strich rumliegt.

Haken, je nachdem wie du halt anköderst, ziehst du den fisch komplett auf sind langschenklige natürlich besser, bei meiner lieblingsanköderung nehm ich auch kleine karpfenhaken, die ich einfach nur durch die schwanzwurzel steck. 
und zu dieser ganzen am maximum fischen thematik:
wenns beissen will, beissts. da muss man nicht über mono oder flexonit  wegen vorfachauffälligkeit nachdenken, vA nicht nachts.
bei nur einem hecht im see stahl und aus.
ein bekannter von mir hat im see einen 70er zander mit 20 g festbleimontage und freilauf gefangen xD
wenn du über was nachdenken willst dann über anköderung, schwebend, liegend, blei, sbiro, schwimmer usw.


----------



## Markomanne (9. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

@fr33 & Zanderzone ... das die Gebisse der beiden unterschiedlich sind ist mir natürlich aufgefallen, habe ja schon zik Hechte und ein paar Zander gefangen. Trotzdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das ein Zander mit seinen wenigen aber trotzdem sehr spitzen zähnen keine Mono durch bekommt. Aber die Leute die mit Mono fangen bestätigen das ich falsch liege.

Trotzdem habe/hatte ich immer ein schlechtes Gefühl wenn jemand mit Mono auf Räuber geht!

@ BronkoderBär ... ne, so habe ich das auch nicht gemeint. Doch wenn viele Angler meinen das man mit Mono bessere Fangerfolge hat mach ich mir meine Gedanken darüber. Leider konnte ich hierzu noch keine persönlichen Erfahrungen machen da auf meinen üblichen Gewässern keine Zander vorhanden sind. Ich muss mir halt einfach meine Infos (bzw. Gedankenanstösse) im Netz bzw. auf dvd's holen um mich (zumindestens theoretisch) auf meinen 1. Zander-Urlaub vorzubereiten. Mich lassen solche Themen einfach nicht los ... Mono oder Stahl ... Einfachhaken, Rayder- oder Drillingshaken ... usw.
Das wird sich aber auch erst am Wasser legen, wenn ich meine eigenen guten sowei auch schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht habe 

Und natürlich mache ich mir auch über anköderung, schwebend, liegend, blei, sbiro, schwimmer usw.Gedanken! Ich könnte zurzeit glaube ich 20 Theman starten, doch dies ist ja in solchen Forums nicht gerne gesehen!

lg aus Wien


----------



## u-see fischer (9. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Markomanne schrieb:


> @fr33 & Zanderzone ... das die Gebisse der beiden unterschiedlich sind ist mir natürlich aufgefallen, habe ja schon zik Hechte und ein paar Zander gefangen. Trotzdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das ein Zander mit seinen wenigen aber trotzdem sehr spitzen zähnen keine Mono durch bekommt. Aber die Leute die mit Mono fangen bestätigen das ich falsch liege.
> 
> Trotzdem habe/hatte ich immer ein schlechtes Gefühl wenn jemand mit Mono auf Räuber geht!.....




Die Hechte beißen ein Vorfach auch nicht durch indem sie (die Hechte) das Maul auf und zu machen, sondern dadurch das die Hechte im Drill mit dem Kopf schüttelnde Bewegungen machen, dabei wird die (mono)Schnur über die Spitzen Zähne gescheuert und reißt.

Bei 50 Zander auf einen Hecht würde ich auch nur mit Mono fischen. Nehme auch keine 70 Hauptschnur nur weil in der Theis auch Waller vorkommen.


----------



## Markomanne (9. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

@ Zanderhunter-nz ... einer mag es so, der andere so ... für einen Einsteiger nicht so einfach 

ps: habe mir jetzt gerade dein Video angesehen ... gefällt mir ... nur hast du meiner meinung nach den test immer zu schnell ausgeblendet ... habe den Fil jetzt ca mit 30 mal "auf Pause drücken" angesehen!


----------



## Markomanne (9. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

@ u-see fischer ... gebe dir da eigentlich recht ... nur gerade bei trüben gewässern, tiefen ab 3m und in der Nacht sehe ich "rein theoretisch" keinen Vorteil von Monos. Aber was weiß ein Unwissender 

Was passiert eigentlich wenn ein Waller ein Monovorfach inkl. Köder zu packen bekommt? Was verhält sich da besser? Stahl oder Mono?


----------



## u-see fischer (9. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Markomanne schrieb:


> @ u-see fischer ... gebe dir da eigentlich recht ... nur gerade bei trüben gewässern, tiefen ab 3m und in der Nacht sehe ich "rein theoretisch" keinen Vorteil von Monos. Aber was weiß ein Unwissender
> 
> Was passiert eigentlich wenn ein Waller ein Monovorfach inkl. Köder zu packen bekommt? Was verhält sich da besser? Stahl oder Mono?



Auch Waller beißen eine Monoschnur mit ihren Zähne nicht durch, der Abriss erfolgt meist über den enormen Druck, den ein Waller aufbaut bzw. der nötig ist, einen Waller zu drillen/landen.

Wie gesagt, bei 50 Zander auf einen Hecht würde ich mit Mono fischen. Mono ist leichter und wirft auch fast keinen Schatten. Kenne das Wasser der Theis nicht, weiß nicht wie trüb das Wasser ist.


----------



## thomas72 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Hallo,

ich fische auf Zander mit einer 0,30er Mono Hauptschnur und einem Fluorocarbon-Vorfach mit Durchmesser 0,28 und ca. 80 cm Länge. Daran einen Blitzhaken gebunden und den KöFi hinter dem Kiemendeckel aufgezogen.
Das ganze entweder an einer Sbirolino- oder Posenmontage.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Kaka (9. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmm.... Monofile Schnur als Vorfach obwohl Hechte vorkommen - sorry finde ich nicht waidgerecht.



Darf ich das als Anfänger mal aufgreifen. Frage mich immer wie ihr das so handhabt. Hechtgefahr besteht doch so gut wie immer, in fast jedem Gewässer. Schaltet ihr dann also auch beim Forellenfischen oder ähnliches ein Stahlvorfach vor? Hab das auch schon meinen "Angelladenmensch" gefragt und er meinte, dass muss man halt abwägen. Fischt er expilzit auf Forellen oder ähnliches lässt er es weg. 

P.S Sorry für Off-Topic


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Warum denn bitte mono wenn hechte drin sind und 0.27er flexonit fast weicher ist?
> #q
> Nix mono, ganz einfach.
> 
> Hol dir Flexonit und quetsch dir ein paar vorfächer



Dem Posting kann ich nur 100% zustimmen.#6


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Stahl in einem Gewässer wo die Population der Hechte anders aussieht ok, aber in einem Gewässer wo man 2Hechte maximal auf 100 Zander fängt,wobei man gezielt auf Zander fischt,kommt für mich nicht in Frage.Wer die Standorte und Verhaltensweisen der Fische in seinem Gewässer kennt ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Moin,

sehe ich etwas anders - gerade an Stillgewässern, die nicht extrem trübe sind, liegen die Beißzeiten vom Zander nicht selten in der Dämmerung bzw. nachts.

Und was beißt da noch auf den Zander-Köderfisch unter 20cm. Länge ?

Der Raubaal.

Schonmal einen Kiloaal oder größer ( 80-90cm. ) am 25er Vorfach gedrillt???

Fast keine Chance.

Ein dünnes, geschmeidiges und rel. langes Stahvorfach mit Einzelhaken stört den Zander überhaupt nicht.

Und ja, Hechte beißen auch regelm. nachts- selbst erlebt und an stark befischten Seen sogar häufiger, als gedacht.

Der Hecht zerschneidet übrigens das Mono durch seine lange Unterkieferbezahnung - die Zähne sind nämlich nicht kegelförmig wie beim Zander und oben spitz, sondern an den Seiten abgeflacht wie eine Klinge *und *oben spitz.

Deswegen sieht man im Köderfisch auch Schnitte, während beim Zander eher Löcher und Risse zu sehen sind.

Der Raubaal "zerraspelt" im Drill das Mono durch seine Bürstenbezahnung und die schlängelnden Bewegungen nach hinten.

Ergo : feiner Stahl bei Vorkommen von Hecht, Aal, Zander, ggf. Wels ist angesagt.

meine Meinung 

R.S.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der Raubaal "zerraspelt" im Drill das Mono durch seine Bürstenbezahnung und die schlängelnden Bewegungen nach hinten..



Nicht nur Mono. Mir hat ein Aal schon mal ein Kevlar Vorfach durchgeraspelt.
Ab da gehörte Kevlar für mich auch eindeutig in die Katogorie
"Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht".


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

man macht sowas einfach nicht. schon klar dass die wschl.keit gering ist, ein verangelter hecht ist aber einer zu viel. außerdem bietet ein stahlvorfach bei steinen im wasser mehr sicherheit. Ich hab nachts schon auf Kunst- sowie auf Naturköder Hecht gefangen, das ist also auch kein argument.
Bei den Alten kann ein Stahlvorfach nicht dick genug sein und die Jungen gehen bei Hechtgefahr mit Mono auf Zander. Was is da los|uhoh:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Hallo,als Vorfach kannst du getrost eine Monofile Schnur benutzen.Als Hauptschnur eine 0,30er und als Vorfachschnur eine 0,28er



Auf ein 0.28er Vorfach solltest du getrost verzichten. Beim Zanderansitz mit kleinen Köfis muß man ständig mit großen Aalen rechnen und die zeigen dir ganz schnell, was dein 0.28er taugt.#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Große Aale haben auch bei uns noch kein Verlust durch Mono Vorfächer bewirkt,einfache Regel nach jedem gefangenen Fisch das Vorfach wechslen hilft.



Dann habt ihr bei euch keine große Ahnung von großen Aalen.
Das Vorfach wechselst du mit Sicherheit, der Haken ist dann aber schon längst ab.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Man stellt sich die Frage welche Vorfächer diejenigen benutzen die auf eine Meinung bauen und nicht auf Erfahrung.
> 
> Ich baue meine Meinung auf Erfahrung
> 
> ...




Vorfachwechsel sowieso - wenn überhaupt Monovorfächer auf Aal, dann min. 35er ; besser 40er - aber da geht der Zander eben kaum noch ran...

Wie es selbst einer Hochleistungsmono von 0,30mm bei einem großen Aal ( 75+ ) ergeht, habe ich schon einige Male schmerzlich erlebt.

Filmisch dokumentiert sogar auf einer aktuellen F+F DVD , wo 2 Angler mit Wattwurm als Geheimköder fischten und beiläufig erwähnten, dass der größte Aal des Abends das 30er Vorfach abriss....

Wenn von einer 25er nie die Rede war, dann gehe auf 30er hoch (s.o.) - bei Hecht und Raubaal bestenfalls Zufallschancen.


R.S.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

diese Antworten  herrlich.:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## imma-fishing (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Flexonit kann ich dir auch uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Bei mir haben selbst die Zander im Stillgewässer keinen Verdacht geschöpft. Aalen macht der Draht ebensowenig aus. Falls mal ein Hecht kommt, ist der Ärger groß. Die Tragkraft liegt dann bei 6,8 kg.
Wenn ich wirklich ausschließen kann, dass kein Hecht vorkommt, greife ich gerne zu den fertig Gebundenen aus dem Angelladen. Die Hakengröße variiert je nach Ködergröße.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> diese Antworten  herrlich.:q:q:q:q:q



Nicht herrlich, sachlich!


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Und wie ???|kopfkrat Wenn dem so wäre denn müsste man in jedem Gewässer selbst beim Wurmangeln Stahl oder Flexonit benutzen.Soviel zur Sachlichkeit.#6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Und wie ???|kopfkrat Wenn dem so wäre denn müsste man in jedem Gewässer selbst beim Wurmangeln Stahl oder Flexonit benutzen,denn welches Gewässer ist schon zu 100prozent Hechtfrei.Soviel zur Sachlichkeit.#6



Junge, du bist hier grad komplett am Thema vorbei, es ging um Raubaal als Beifang und das die von dir postulierten 0.28er Mono keinem vernünftigen Aal standhalten und die Empfehlung deshalb sträflicher Leichtsinn ist!#6


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Junge, du bist hier grad komplett am Thema vorbei, es ging um Raubaal als Beifang und das die von dir postulierten 0.28er Mono keinem vernünftigen Aal standhalten und die Empfehlung deshalb sträflicher Leichtsinn ist!#6


Es geht hier um das gezielte angeln auf Zander und welches Vorfach.Benutzen sollte jeder das was er für richtig  hält, kommen  viele Hechte im Gewässer vor ist es keine Frage Stahl oder Flexonit Vorfächer zu nutzen, dann wirst du aber selten Zander im Gewässer haben denn beide Arten bevorzugen unterschiedliche Lebensräume.Ich hab keine 0,28er Mono als Vorfach sondern eine 0,30er Mono, die hält auch einem 1Kilo Breitkopfaal stand.Aale sind alle Räuber nur das die die sich ausschließlich von Fischen ernähren zu Breitkopfaalen werden und die anderen Spitzköpfe bleiben.|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Völlig lachhaft dein Kommentar , es geht hier um das gezielte angeln auf Zander und welches Vorfach.
> 
> 
> Und es geht dabei um den regelmäßigen Beifang von Raubaalen und deshalb um die Verwendung entsprechender Vorfächer.
> ...


 
Und nein, auch ein 0.30er Mono hält einem großen Breitkopfaal nicht stand.
Ich entnehme deinem Bild, daß du schon mal 'nen mittleren Aal gefangen hast, was dich aber nicht zwingend dazu qualifiziert, hier konstruktiv mitzureden.




zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> als Vorfachschnur eine 0,28er gebunden an einem Karpfenhaken


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und nein, auch ein 0.30er Mono hält einem großen Breitkopfaal nicht stand.
> Ich entnehme deinem Bild, daß du schon mal 'nen mittleren Aal gefangen hast, was dich aber nicht zwingend dazu qualifiziert, hier konstruktiv mitzureden.


So ein blödgequatsche der hatte 985 gramm und das ist kein mittlerer Aal.Beweise doch deine Aussagen und erzähle hier nicht son Blödsinn.Thema verfehlt ,Pilze sammeln liegt dir wohl mehr.Du solltest es auf Neuseelandaale versuchen mit Stahl,da ist es richtig.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> So ein blödgequatsche der hatte 985 gramm die sind nicht selten.Beweise doch deine Aussagen und erzähle hier nicht son Blödsinn.Ich war 8 Jahre in der Berufsfischerei von meinem Alten tätig ,da hatten wir die Nacht auf Langleine manchmal 2 Zentner Aale und du willst hier was erzählen.Thema verfehlt ,Pilze sammeln liegt dir wohl mehr.



Jeder, der sich mit dem Fang von kapitalen Aalen auskennt, wird dir sagen, daß ein 0.28er bzw. 0.30er Mono viel zu schwach ist, was soll ich da beweisen, daß sind Erfahrungswerte. Die richtigen Aalprofis fischen sogar Stahlvorfach.
Bei euren Langleinen habt ihr also auch 0.28 er Mono verwendet?
Und jetzt ruhig durch die Hose atmen, Junge, du disqualifizierst dich sonst nur weiter...


----------



## derdiescher (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Ich versteh's auch nicht ganz.  ;-)

Hier wurde nach nem Vorfach für Zander gefragt. Da nutze ich persönlich auch ne 28er oder 30er Schnur.

Wenn dann der "Aal meines Lebens" anbeißt habe ich sicher Pech gehabt. Trotzdem passe ich mein Tackle dem Zielfisch an (und in diesem Fall ist s nunmal der Zander). Ich bin auch nicht mit ner Spinne auf Hecht mit ner 50er Leitner unterwegs, nur weil in dm Gewasser bereits Welse jenseits der 1,80 gefangen wurden.

VG
derdiescher


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Jeder, der sich mit dem Fang von kapitalen Aalen auskennt, wird dir sagen, daß ein 0.28er bzw. 0.30er Mono viel zu schwach ist, was soll ich da beweisen, daß sind Erfahrungswerte. Die richtigen Aalprofis fischen sogar Stahlvorfach.
> Bei euren Langleinen habt ihr also auch 0.28 er Mono verwendet?
> Und jetzt ruhig durch die Hose atmen, Junge, du disqualifizierst dich sonst nur weiter...


hauptsache du weißt was Langleinen sind  als Vollprofi lach.Nehme du  mal dein Stahl und gut ist.Ich werde mal demnächst den großen Raubaalen aus Sachsen nachstellen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> hauptsache du weißt was Langleinen sind  als Vollprofi lach.Nehme du  mal dein Stahl und gut ist.Ich werde mal demnächst den großen Raubaalen aus Sachsen nachstellen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



Erzähl doch mal welche Vorfachstärken bei 'ner Langleine verwendet werden!
Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg bei deinem ersten kapitalen Aal mit 0.28 Monovorfach, egal ob sächsischer oder pommerischer Raubaal|supergri

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Rueckblende/Der-Schlangenbeschwoerer

Besonders mal ganz unten unter "John Sidleys Erfolgsmontage" nachlesen|rolleyes


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Hier geht´s ja ab...|rolleyes

Beim Köfi-Angeln geht am Stahlvorfach echt kein Weg vorbei:

Sowohl Hecht als auch ein guter Breitkopfaal werden das Mono (zu) oft sprengen!

Mir hat mal ein 68er Breitkopf, in einem sehr kurzen Drill, ein nagelneues 35er Monovorfach so zerraspelt, daß ich es danach mühelos mit den Fingern zerrissen habe...

An einem dünnen Flexonit stört sich kein Zander!
Mit 1x19 oder 1x7 hab ich dagegen keinen guten Erfahrungen gemacht: Das Material ist zu steif!

Ich verwende inzwischen fast nur noch Sofortanschlag-Systeme,  wie beim Hechtangeln, nur etwas feiner:
8er oder 10er Drillinge und das dünnste Flexonit.

Als Köder verwende ich am liebsten schlanke Rotaugen von gut 15cm, die ich ohne Kopf anbiete. 

Angeschlagen wird, sobald der Fisch deutlich abziehen will, oder wenn ich das Gefühl habe, der Zander schluckt schon an Ort und Stelle.
:mDank des schnellen Anschlags kann ich fast jeden Biss verwerten und so hab ich auch noch nie einen Untermaßigen verangelt!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## smithie (11. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich verwende inzwischen fast nur noch Sofortanschlag-Systeme,  wie beim Hechtangeln, nur etwas feiner:
> 8er oder 10er Drillinge und das dünnste Flexonit.


Hallo Nachtschwärmer,

ich kenne als Soofrtanschlagsysteme die Varianten mit 2 Drillingen in der Flanke des KöFi.
Verwendest Du diese oder kannst Du die Montage vielleicht noch etwas genauer beschreiben?!


----------



## Franky (11. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Au Mann... 
Ich würde ebenfalls ein 49-fädiges Stahlvorfach (7x7 Flexonit) empfehlen - nix anderes. Mono ist steifer als Flexonit, Kevlarmaterial (oder andere geflochtene Schnur) ist alles andere als abriebfest. 
Zudem ist das Zeug, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, allen Fischen gewappnet!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Franky schrieb:


> . Mono ist steifer als Flexonit, !


So siehts aus.
Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht, warum hier noch gross diskutiert wird. Mit Mono hat man absolut keine Vorteile.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



smithie schrieb:


> Hallo Nachtschwärmer,
> 
> ich kenne als Soofrtanschlagsysteme die Varianten mit 2 Drillingen in der Flanke des KöFi.
> Verwendest Du diese oder kannst Du die Montage vielleicht noch etwas genauer beschreiben?!



Genau sowas...entweder mit zwei kleinen Drillingen oder als Kombi Einzelhaken/Drilling.Einstich der Haken halt je nach Angeltechnik unterschiedlich.Eigentlich die frühere "Zigarettenlänge"Montage..(ok,früher verwendete meist grössere Drillinge)bis man feststellte das Rauchen in diesem Falle dem Fisch eindeutig mehr schadet.Altes Kind mit zeitgem.Namen und Anwendung.


----------



## Franky (11. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> ...
> Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht, warum hier noch gross diskutiert wird.....



Vielleicht weil gutes Feinseilstahlvorfach knapp 1,50 € (oder mehr) pro Meter als "lose Ware" kostet??? #c Fertig konfektionierte (und z. T. "unbrauchbare") Vorfächer um 3 - 4 €/Stück (50 cm lang)... #c#c


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Franky schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil gutes Feinseilstahlvorfach knapp 1,50 € (oder mehr) pro Meter als "lose Ware" kostet???



1,40 € |rolleyes:m


----------



## fenmaus (11. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Es geht hier um das gezielte angeln auf Zander und welches Vorfach.Benutzen sollte jeder das was er für richtig  hält.
*[FONT=&quot]Aus meiner Erfahrung geht es nicht ums Vorfach sondern, wie ist die Zusammenstellung zwischen Rute, Rolle und Schnur. Dann wie man den Drill gestaltet, man muss die Rute arbeiten lassen und die Bremse so ein stellen, dass der Fische abziehen kann und ich den Fische herpumpen kann. Vor allem ist wichtig auf Spannung zu bleiben, dass sich der Fisch nicht abschütteln kann.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Ist egal welcher Fisch da beist. Ich verwende auch nur normale Mono, geflochtene Schnur oder auch noch Hardmono und Einzelhaken. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Fisch wegen dem Vorfach verloren.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot](Hecht 32 Pfd. Zander 12 Pfd. Waller mit 95 + 98 cm, Aale, Karpfen mit über 1m,Schleie über 55cm, Barsche mit 2-3 Pfd.).[/FONT]* 
 *[FONT=&quot]Petri
 [/FONT]*


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



fenmaus schrieb:


> *[FONT=&quot]Aus meiner Erfahrung geht es nicht ums Vorfach
> 
> [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]Ist egal welcher Fisch da beist. Ich verwende auch nur normale Mono, geflochtene Schnur oder auch noch Hardmono und Einzelhaken. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Fisch wegen dem Vorfach verloren.[/FONT]*




Der nächste Experte am Start.
Solch undifferenzierten Beitrag schreibt man, wenn man es schon unbedingt loswerden möchte, leise, und tritt das nicht so groß und bunt breit.


----------



## zanderzone (11. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Danke Fenmaus!! Jetzt weiss ich endlich, wie man angelt!!


----------



## BronkoderBär (11. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Man darf nicht auf Kosten der Waidgerechtigkeit sparen.
(toller satz^^)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



fenmaus schrieb:


> Es geht hier um das gezielte angeln auf Zander *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*



Hast Du ein Schild am Vorfach , mit: Dieses Vorfach ist nur für Zander ausgelegt, andere Fische bitte nicht beissen.
 |rolleyes


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich nieeeee verkehrt geangelt habe.
Wenn man die Berichte auf meiner privaten Homepage von 2006 über das Zanderangeln liest, wird man feststellen das ich genau die Fehler gemacht habe, die hier beschrieben werden. Ich habe zwar auch meistens Glück gehabt, aber man sieht auch was so alles beissen kann......


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



smithie schrieb:


> Hallo Nachtschwärmer,
> 
> ich kenne als Soofrtanschlagsysteme die Varianten mit 2 Drillingen in der Flanke des KöFi.
> Verwendest Du diese oder kannst Du die Montage vielleicht noch etwas genauer beschreiben?!



Genau so mach ich es!
Das klassische englische "Deadbaiting" halt...

Meine Köfis sind, w.g. recht groß, also ü15 cm, meist größer.
Den Kopf trenne ich, wegen des Geruchs ab.

Der untere Drilling kommt einige cm von der Schnittstelle in die Flanke, der andere im Beginn der Schwanzwurzel.
Die Haken sollten halt so sitzen, daß ein maßiger Zander nicht dran vorbeibeißen kann...

So präsentiere ich, im Stillwasser, den Köder aufliegend am 4g Schwimmer.
So seh ich jeden Zupfer und kann sofort reagieren!


Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (12. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Sten deine Beiträge  hier sind der Burner.Bist ein Großaalfänger bzw. KAPITALSCHLANGENANBETER,also jene Fische die über die 5 Pfund Marke gehen für dich auf deutsch 2,5 Kilogramm und diese Fische beißen natürlich regelmäßig und in jedem Gewässer beim gezielten Zanderangeln.Wie gesagt ich war  8Jahre in der Berufsfischerei tätig und habe die Realität gesehen.Das heißt wie oft es vorkommt das man solche großen Aale fängt ob auf Langleine mit frisch besteckten Ködern, auch wenn du nicht weißt was das ist und wie das funktioniert,oder in den Aalkörben (doppelkörbe).Und das Thema lautet noch immer, welches Vorfach zum gezielten Zanderangeln und das sollte jeder so handhaben wie es für seine Situation Gewässer,Fischarten etc. am besten ist.
Warheit macht frei!!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Sten deine Beiträge  hier sind der Burner.Bist ein Großaalfänger bzw. KAPITALSCHLANGENANBETER,also jene Fische die über die 5 Pfund Marke gehen für dich auf deutsch 2,5 Kilogramm und diese Fische beißen natürlich regelmäßig und in jedem Gewässer beim gezielten Zanderangeln.Wie gesagt ich war  8Jahre in der Berufsfischerei tätig und habe die Realität gesehen.Das heißt wie oft es vorkommt das man solche großen Aale fängt ob auf Langleine mit frisch besteckten Ködern, auch wenn du nicht weißt was das ist und wie das funktioniert,oder in den Aalkörben (doppelkörbe).Und das Thema lautet noch immer, welches Vorfach zum gezielten Zanderangeln und das sollte jeder so handhaben wie es für seine Situation Gewässer,Fischarten etc. am besten ist.
> Warheit macht frei!!!




Junge, du begreifst es tatsächlich immer noch nicht.

Erstens, was hat das hier mit der Berufsfsicherei zu tun? Unabhängig davon, daß ich weiß, was Langleinen sind, ich war bei solchen Aktionen oft genug dabei und da werden ganz andere Schnurstärken verwendet, tut das hier überhaupt nichts zur Sache. Was soll denn das permanente Geblubber über Langleinen, Aalkörbe usw.?

Zweitens, wer redet denn hier von Aalen über der Fünf-Pfund-Marke? Es geht um Breitkopfaale, die beim Köfiansitz auf Zander ständig mal beißen. Ich hab schon Breitköpfe zwischen 70 und 80 verloren, weil 30/35er Vorfächer nicht hielten, von Größeren ganz zu schweigen, 'n  Dreipfünder knabbert dir das sofort durch.

Drittens, ja, es geht um Vorfächer zum gezielten Zanderansitz, und der Tenor, der sich durch den kompletten Trööt zieht, ist der, daß man am besten ein dünnes, geschmeidiges Flexonit verwenden sollte, bändigt jeden Aal, man ist bei Hecht auf der sicheren Seite und den Zander stört es nicht. Wo ich persönlich nachts auf Zander ansitze, besteht kaum Hechtgefahr, lediglich mit Breitköpfen und Wallern ist immer zu rechnen, von daher verwende ich meist Monovorfächer in Stärken von 0.40-0.50mm, im Fluß stört das dickere Vorfach den Zander überhaupt nicht und ich habe bei großen Aalen 'ne reelle Chance.

Der TE wollte 'nen Tipp zum Zandervorfach im Fluß, die meisten Vorschläge liefen auf Flexonit hinaus, wegen der Hechtgefahr, und selbst da, wo mit Hecht kaum zu rechnen ist, sind Breitkopfaale der Vorfachkiller Nummer 1, zumindest wenn man, wie von dir vorgeschlagen, 0.28er Mono verwendet, von daher entweder Stahl oder beim Mono 'ne ordentliche Stärke.
Dein kompletter Auftritt in diesem Trööt war bis jetzt für die Tonne.

Zitat von dir:
"Warheit macht frei!!!"

Was soll mir das sagen?|kopfkrat

War heit Zander angeln, war 'n Aal dran, war das Vorfach plötzlich durch, War er heit wieder frei, oder was?

#h


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Sten deine Beiträge  hier sind der Burner.Bist ein Großaalfänger bzw. KAPITALSCHLANGENANBETER,also jene Fische die über die 5 Pfund Marke gehen für dich auf deutsch 2,5 Kilogramm und diese Fische beißen natürlich regelmäßig und in jedem Gewässer beim gezielten Zanderangeln.Wie gesagt ich war  8Jahre in der Berufsfischerei tätig und habe die Realität gesehen.Das heißt wie oft es vorkommt das man solche großen Aale fängt ob auf Langleine mit frisch besteckten Ködern, auch wenn du nicht weißt was das ist und wie das funktioniert,oder in den Aalkörben (doppelkörbe).Und das Thema lautet noch immer, welches Vorfach zum gezielten Zanderangeln und das sollte jeder so handhaben wie es für seine Situation Gewässer,Fischarten etc. am besten ist.
> Warheit macht frei!!!





Ruuuhig bleiben ...

Ich gebe Dir recht, dass man mit einem 28er Mono gut Zander fangen kann.

Mit einem dünnen Stahvorfach auch - und man hat noch die Chance auf Extrafische wie Hecht, Aal , ggf. Wels.

Du hast nat. vollkommen Recht mit dem Zander, das reicht schon aber es soll auch Gewässer geben, in denen nicht nur ausschliesslich Zander jagen.

Und es soll auch Leute geben, die einen "versehentlichen" maßigen Hecht oder Aal gerne landen würden ...Waidgerechtigkeit mal außen vor.

Nur darum geht es - ein Vorfach zu empfehlen, dass zum Köderfischangeln auf Zander auch den Beifang berücksichtigt.

Für die Zanderangelei an einem Gewässer *ohne* Hecht, Aal, Wels, Stein und Muschelbänke, Krebse, Wollhandkrabben, hast Du eine perfekte Vorfachempfehlung gegeben. :m

Nimm´ einfach weiter Mono und Alle sind zufrieden.

R.S.

P.S: Ich meine mal in einem Bericht über Langleinenfischerei auf Aal gesehen zu haben, dass überhaupt keine mono verwendet wurde - sondern robuste Leinen ("Kordeln") mit Seitenarmen aus Leinen. |kopfkrat


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (12. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Junge, du begreifst es tatsächlich immer noch nicht.
> 
> Erstens, was hat das hier mit der Berufsfsicherei zu tun? Unabhängig davon, daß ich weiß, was Langleinen sind, ich war bei solchen Aktionen oft genug dabei und da werden ganz andere Schnurstärken verwendet, tut das hier überhaupt nichts zur Sache. Was soll denn das permanente Geblubber über Langleinen, Aalkörbe usw.?
> 
> ...


Oh woher diese Änderung!!Quatscht sonst vom Fang großer Aale 70-80cm breitkopfaale die du locker mit ner 0,30er Monofilen bändigen kannst.Der Punkt der Fischerei soll dir bloß begreiflich machen das es garnicht so viele große kapitale  Aale wie du es voerst immer beschrieben hast gibt.Du und Ahnung davon man merkt es.Wie wird das denn gehandhabt komm erzähl mal, tue nicht so als wenn du von etwas Ahnung hast wovon du noch nie was gesehen hast, erzähle mal wie man die Haken da bindet wo die raufkommen vor dem aussetzen etc. kommt nix mehr bei dir wa(da quatscht er bei ner Langleine von Mono lächerlich).0,28er oder 0,30er zum gezielten Zanderangeln im See wo man keinen Abrieb durch Steine etc. hat ist völlig in Ordnung, dein Auftritt ist auch voll für den Arsch weil meine Fangstatistik und derer die auch Mono benutzen stimmt.1,5Pfund Aale hat man im Jahr etliche und bisher ist da noch nichts passiert mit Mono.Kann ich dir ja live zeigen und nicht nur hier doof rumposaunen.reicht jetzt auch macht eh kein Sinn mit so einem wie dir.|bla:


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (12. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ruuuhig bleiben ...
> 
> Ich gebe Dir recht, dass man mit einem 28er Mono gut Zander fangen kann.
> 
> ...


ja so in der Art geht das von statten man hat eine geflochtene Hauptleine wo in Abständen von etwa 2,50m immer ein Haken angeknüpft wird,zum binden der Haken nimmt man ebenfalls eine geflochtene Schnur allerdings dünner im Durchmesser als die Hauptleine.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Oh woher diese Änderung!!Quatscht sonst vom Fang großer Aale 70-80cm breitkopfaale die du locker mit ner 0,30er Monofilen bändigen kannst.Der Punkt der Fischerei soll dir bloß begreiflich machen das es garnicht so viele große kapitale  Aale wie du es voerst immer beschrieben hast gibt.Du und Ahnung davon man merkt es.Wie wird das denn gehandhabt komm erzähl mal, tue nicht so als wenn du von etwas Ahnung hast wovon du noch nie was gesehen hast, erzähle mal wie man die Haken da bindet wo die raufkommen vor dem aussetzen etc. kommt nix mehr bei dir wa(da quatscht er bei ner Langleine von Mono lächerlich).0,28er oder 0,30er zum gezielten Zanderangeln im See wo man keinen Abrieb durch Steine etc. hat ist völlig in Ordnung, dein Auftritt ist auch voll für den Arsch weil meine Fangstatistik und derer die auch Mono benutzen stimmt.1,5Pfund Aale hat man im Jahr etliche und bisher ist da noch nichts passiert mit Mono.Kann ich dir ja live zeigen und nicht nur hier doof rumposaunen.reicht jetzt auch macht eh kein Sinn mit so einem wie dir.|bla:



Merkst du nicht, wie du dich hier komplett zum Obst machst? 

Nicht, daß es mich tangieren würde, aber deine Halbwertszeit wird hier in der Form nicht allzu lang sein.

Von daher, mäßige er sich für die Zukunft etwas und alles wird schön.

In diesem Sinne, Cheerio, Miss Sophie!#g


----------



## tincatinca (12. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Wer auf Kosten der Waidgerechtigkeit spart und sich die 1,40 Euro für einen Meter gutes und feines Stahlvorfach (Flexonit; extrem weich, stört den Zander überhaupt nicht) nicht leisten mag, der soll bitte zuhause bleiben!

Und wer auf die Hardmono-Werbemaschinerie reinfällt oder eine Geflochtene als Vorfach fischt - bitte NACHDENKEN und INFORMIEREN!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Ich z. B. benutze 0,25er Mono auf Zander und bei mir am Gewässer war das noch nie ein Problem. Habe damit auch eher zufällig einige Breitköpfe (70 - 80cm) gefangen und ohne Probleme aus dem Wasser bekommen und hatte nie Abrisse. Ist aber auch nur meine bescheidene Erfahrung, denn so viele große / größere Aale hatte ich noch nicht. Das man mit Stahl auf Aal angeln war mir auch neu, sowas habe ich hier noch nie gesehen was nicht heisst das es falsch oder übertrieben ist...wie gesagt....

Aber ist ja auch egal...der TE schrieb das auch Hechte vorkommen können. Von daher hat sich das mit dem monofilen Vorfach eh erledigt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



D1985 schrieb:


> *Ich z. B. benutze 0,25er Mono auf Zander und bei mir am Gewässer war das noch nie ein Problem. Habe damit auch eher zufällig einige Breitköpfe (70 - 80cm) gefangen und ohne Probleme aus dem Wasser bekommen und hatte nie Abrisse.*



Moin, das ist dann der Fall,wenn Du Glück hattest bzw. der Aal noch nicht den ganzen Köderfisch geschluckt hat, um mit der mono in Berührung zu kommen.

Wenn Du ein Rotauge auf´s Mono aufgezogen hast mit Haken aus dem Maul und Vorfachende am Schwanz heraus, hat der halb geschluckte Köderfisch eine "Schutzfunktion" für das Vorfach-die Bürstenzähne kommen nicht dran, weil sie auf dem Fleisch des Köfie´s raspeln.

Aber wehe , der Aal hat den Köfi geschluckt im Schlund, dann macht´s bei 25er "Pitsch" |bigeyes

R.S.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (13. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Merkst du nicht, wie du dich hier komplett zum Obst machst?
> 
> Nicht, daß es mich tangieren würde, aber deine Halbwertszeit wird hier in der Form nicht allzu lang sein.
> 
> ...


Wer sich hier zum Obst macht bist du.Erst so quatschen denn so quatschen und am Ende werden aus kapitalen Aalen 70er-80er mittlere Aale|uhoh:.In einem Thread wo es ums Zanderangeln geht.Macht bei dir eh kein Sinn.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Macht bei dir eh kein Sinn.



Hast recht, macht kein' Sinn...
|pftroest:


----------



## SlimeSlime (13. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Huhu, wo hier so schön über Vorfächer diskutiert wird, habe ich da mal eine frage zu, bzw ein Vorschlag.
Aber bitte nicht gleich schreiben waa.....blöde..... der hat ne Ahnung......hab bisher nie auf Zander Köfi gefischt.

Nun zum Vorschlag, war heute beim Dealer, hab mich etwas umgeschaut und von Jenzi ein "Raubfisch-Trace" Vorfach gesehen.
Besteht aus eine fein geflochtens Dyneema in Tarnfarbe, mit Stahleinlage.

Einen Breitkopf würde Sie denke ich gut mit machen, einen Hecht, hmm gute frage.
Was haltet Ihr davon?
Is die ggf. auch zum Jiggen geeignet ?

grüße


----------



## wrdaniel (13. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Dürfte sowas ähnliches sein wie das Drennan SoftWire und das FibreSteel von ProfiBlinker.


----------



## SlimeSlime (13. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> Dürfte sowas ähnliches sein wie das Drennan SoftWire und das FibreSteel von ProfiBlinker.



ja und, ist dat gut ?|kopfkrat

grüße


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Erst mal zu der Mono-Diskussion:
Natürlich ist zum  reinen Zanderangeln ein Mono-Vorfach vollkommen tauglich.

Aber wo hab ich diese Gegebenheiten???

Regelmäßige Beifänge müssen mir einkalkuliert werden.

Und es mag sein, daß viele gute Aale dan monofilen Vorfächern gelandet werden, 
Das ändert nicht´s an der Tatsachache, daß die Zähne eines 60er Breitkopfes einer 35er mehr entgegensetzten als die eines ü80er Spitzkopfes...

Und diejenigen, die in solchen Situationen Glück gehabt haben, sollten das auch als Glück aktzeptieren aber nicht denen, die ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben, die Welt erklären...#q

Es hat seine Gründe, warum hier alle vor Mono warnen!


Zu den Alternativen hab ich nur eines zu sagen:
Ich hab vieles ausprobiert, aber nicht davon war sein Geld wert!

Ich hab (legal, und in Ausnahmesituationen) den Vergleich mit Mono gemacht:
Mit den (steifen) Kevlar- und sonstwas-ummantelteln Votfächern hatte ich Fehlbisse ohne Ende.
Auf Mono hab ich plötzlich gefangen!
:mAber auf Flexonit nicht weniger!

Und nein, ich hab überhaupt nix davon, das Material (das bei mir 2€/m kostet, zu bewerben!!!
Aber es ist einfach so weich, daß sich kein Zander daran stört.
Und ich mußte mir einmal eine ganze Nacht lang das Gejammer anhören, nachdem ein Freund einen armdicken Aal verloren hat...#q

Und nur, weil ich mir als Extremangler (ü250 Tage pro Jahr am Wasser) ein zehn, oder zwanzig € sparen könnte, ist es mir den Ärger nicht wert!
Deswegen fang ich sicher keinen Zander weniger...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (14. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Erst mal zu der Mono-Diskussion:
> Natürlich ist zum  reinen Zanderangeln ein Mono-Vorfach vollkommen tauglich.
> 
> Aber wo hab ich diese Gegebenheiten???
> ...


Der Unterschied zwischen einem Spitzkopfaal und einem Breitkopfaal ist nur die Form des Kopfes,als Glasaale sind alle Aale gleich die entwickeln sich erst zu Breitkopf oder Spitzkopfaalen durch das jeweilige Nahrungsangebot.Breitkopfaale ernähren sich hauptsächlich von Fischen etc. und Spitzköpfe von Schnecken,Würmer etc. alle samt sind sie aber Leichräuber.Die Bezahnung der Aale ist bei beiden  gleich.Bevor man anderen unterstellt unerfahren und Glücksfänge gelandet zu haben sollte man am Wasser dabei gewesen sein.Flexonit mag ne Alternative sein würde sie aber nur dort verwenden wo der Hechtbestand es auch fordert.


----------



## grubenreiner (14. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Zusammenfassung:

99% der Leute sind der Übrzeugung dass Flexonit keinen Nachteil auf Zander bringt aber zusätzliche Sicherheit bei (immer möglichen) Beifängen.
Einer bleibt steif und fest bei der Monoverteidigung.

Nun möge sich jeder selbst entscheiden !

P.S. @zanderhunter-nz:
Wenn sich bei einem Aal aufgrund des Nahrungsspektrums etwas so elementares wie die Kopfform ändert ist es rein logisch durchaus zu erwarten dass sich auch andere Komponenten am Kopf verändern.
Und selbst wenn die Zähne ident sind bei Breit- und Spitzkopf, so ist die Beißkraft beim Breitkopf ungleich höher da der breitere Kopf auch mehr benötigten Kiefermuskeln Platz bietet(vergl. Kopfform/Beißkraft Pitbull und Schäferhund).
Insofern ist nicht nur die Kopfform unterschiedlich...
(Aale scheinen das alte Dessauer Bauhausprinzip "form follows function" zu kennen  )


----------



## mantikor (14. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



> Wenn sich bei einem Aal aufgrund des Nahrungsspektrums etwas so  elementares wie die Kopfform ändert ist es rein logisch durchaus zu  erwarten dass sich auch andere Komponenten am Kopf verändern.
> Und selbst wenn die Zähne ident sind bei Breit- und Spitzkopf, so ist  die Beißkraft beim Breitkopf ungleich höher da der breitere Kopf auch  mehr benötigten Kiefermuskeln Platz bietet(vergl. Kopfform/Beißkraft  Pitbull und Schäferhund).



hört sich logisch an so nach darwinistischen gesichtspunkten und sehr erfreulich hier mal wieder nen sachlichen beitrag zu lesen, ich angel auf raubfisch egal ob aal,barsch,wels,zander oder hecht immer mit diesen flexiblen vorfächern ist einfach sicherer man weiss ja nie wer den köfi aufnimmt und runterschlingt ! mit 30er mono auf raubfisch da hätte ich immer bedenken!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



SlimeSlime schrieb:


> Nun zum Vorschlag, war heute beim Dealer, hab mich etwas umgeschaut und von Jenzi ein "Raubfisch-Trace" Vorfach gesehen.
> Besteht aus eine fein geflochtens Dyneema in Tarnfarbe, mit Stahleinlage.
> 
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon?



Kurz und bündig: NIX..zu drahtig.

Zum hochbinden von Tomaten oder Rosen sicher geeignet.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen einem Spitzkopfaal und einem Breitkopfaal ist nur die Form des Kopfes,als Glasaale sind alle Aale gleich die entwickeln sich erst zu Breitkopf oder Spitzkopfaalen durch das jeweilige Nahrungsangebot.Breitkopfaale ernähren sich hauptsächlich von Fischen etc. und Spitzköpfe von Schnecken,Würmer etc. alle samt sind sie aber Leichräuber.Die Bezahnung der Aale ist bei beiden  gleich.Bevor man anderen unterstellt unerfahren und Glücksfänge gelandet zu haben sollte man am Wasser dabei gewesen sein.Flexonit mag ne Alternative sein würde sie aber nur dort verwenden wo der Hechtbestand es auch fordert.




Moin, bezüglich Deiner Aalausführungen : alter Hut, wissen hier Alle (Oder zumindest die Allermeisten).

Deine Belehrungen nerven mittlerweile ein wenig, sorry, musste mal gesagt werden :c.

Mit Mitte 30 ist der Erfahrungsschatz auch noch nicht ganz ausgeschöpft  .

Ich denke, die absolute Mehrheit würde lieber ein anderes Vorfach empfehlen -akzeptier´s doch einfach und verwende weiterhin Mono ; können denke ich Alle mit leben.

Nix für ungut #h

R.S.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen einem Spitzkopfaal und einem Breitkopfaal ist nur die Form des Kopfes,als Glasaale sind alle Aale gleich die entwickeln sich erst zu Breitkopf oder Spitzkopfaalen durch das jeweilige Nahrungsangebot.
> (...).Die Bezahnung der Aale ist bei beiden  gleich.



Mit dieser Aussage hast Du Dich endgültig disqualifiziert!#h
:mEin Keyboard-Cowboy.

Du hast offensichtlich in Deinem ganzen Leben noch keinem echten Breitkopf ins Maul gelangt...
:mSonst wüßtest Du, WIE unterschiedlich die Bezahnung ist!




> Bevor man anderen unterstellt unerfahren und Glücksfänge gelandet zu haben sollte man am Wasser dabei gewesen sein.Flexonit mag ne Alternative sein würde sie aber nur dort verwenden wo der Hechtbestand es auch fordert.


Zu Deiner Verteidigung behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, daß es möglicherweise regionale Unterschiede geben mag.

Aber ich bin (ganzjahrig!) 5-6x Pro Woche am Wasser und der Aal gehört zu meinen Lieblingsfischen.

Meine Behauptung, daß ein 35er Mono einem Breitkopf nicht (immer) standhält, beruht auf Praxiserfahrungen, nicht auf angelesenem Halbwissen! 




grubenreiner schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung:
> 
> 99% der Leute sind der Übrzeugung dass Flexonit keinen Nachteil auf Zander bringt aber zusätzliche Sicherheit bei (immer möglichen) Beifängen.
> Einer bleibt steif und fest bei der Monoverteidigung.
> ...



Mehr gibt´s dazu eigentlich nicht mehr zu sagen...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## ae71 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

hallo an alle, durch dieses thema, hatte ich mir gedacht ach kaufste dir mal flexonit, das soll ja 7x7 sein. ich also zum onlineshop nachgeschaut, vom themenmitschreiber von der ersten seite. aha 6,8kg ist 1x19. tja das ist aber nicht 7x7. das noch feinere auch 1x19. flexonit!
dann schreibt einer 1x19 hat er schlechte erfahrung gemacht, mit flexonit nicht. irgendwie ärgerts mich ein bisserl. ich also denk mir also ich such mir 7x7 muß nicht flexonit sein. in einem anderen board finden einige flexonit schlecht!
ich also denke mir, hey da gibts ja von behr eine 7x7 mit 5 kilo tragkraft.
ich bestell also das 5kg und das 8kg  von behr 7x7, 10 m für nur 5€. geil!
dann kommt es an, ich pack das teil aus, überraschung!!! einmal ist das 5 kg tragende so dick wie eine 0,45mm mono und genau so steif. na toll! das 8 kg tragende ist fast gleich dick, wie seltsam. dann ist es noch relativ silbern, zwar nicht glänzend, aber ich glaub die kann ich in die tonne kloppen. das zum thema 7x7. am ebro hat eine 0,25mm mono auf zander gereicht. wir haben an die 30 zander gefangen und keiner hats abgerissen. wieso ich es gekauft habe? ich wollte kein risiko eingehen, wenn ich an seen hier bei uns auf zander fische, ist eine große gefahr das ein hecht beisst auch aale  die sehr groß sind gibts in meinen vereinsgewässern. und da ich nicht viel zeit habe zum angeln ich also kein risiko eingehen will, habe ich mir den dreck gekauft.
also erzählt bitte nicht das flexonit mit 6,8 kg 7x7 wäre. das ist quatsch. ob es flexibler ist als mono weiß ich nicht, habe keine erfahrung mit flexonit. 
also es scheint also es gibt 7x7 das wohl gut ist, welches weiß ich nicht. es gibt wohl fexibles 1x 19 wie flexonit in der stärke bis 6,8 kg, alles drüber ist 7x7 vom flexonit. 
und dann scheint es auch schlechtes 7x7 zu geben, bzw. gut sichtbar für den fisch und mich von (behr).
 ich habe das canelle daheim, in 7kg das ist zumindest dünn und braun. aber flexibel wie mono würde ich nicht behaupten. auch das drenan habe ichist auch gut, aber ich wollte ja was superflexibles.also ich habe jetzt die schnauze voll. für mich erledigt.
grüße
toni


----------



## imma-fishing (16. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Ich kann dir trotzdem Flexonit in einer Tragkraft von 6,8 kg empfehlen - ob es nun wirklich 7x7 oder gar 1x19 Fäden hat, ist mir persönlich egal. Die Haupsache ist doch, dass es geschmeidig ist - und das ist es auf jeden Fall. Wenn der Hersteller des Flexonits ein weicheres Material mit 1x19 Fäden herstellen kann, als Andere mit 7x7 Fäden, ist es halt so. Gib dem Material eine Chance und urteile selbst.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Kennt jemand vielleicht das American Fishing Wire (AFW) 7x7 in 0,23 mm und 6 kg?

Das hört sich zumindest von den Daten und der Farbe (kupferbraun) her sehr gut an - aber taugt das auch bzw. überhaupt? Kommt der Durchmesser zumindest ungefähr hin - oder wird da auch geschönt?

Ist zudem nicht gerade günstig... obwohl: da bekommt man offenbar gleich 10 m anstatt der flexonit-üblichen 4 oder 5 m...


----------



## imma-fishing (16. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Ich muss noch etwas hinzufügen. Es gibt Flexonit tatsächlich in verschiedenen Ausführungen: 1x7, 1x19, und 7x7. Das ganze erstreckt sich über unterschiedliche Tragkraftsbereiche, d.h. es gibt sie JEWEILS in dünnen und dicken Ausführungen. Pauschal zu sagen, alles über xy kg entspricht einem 1x19 Geflecht, ist also falsch.


----------



## ae71 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

hallo, ich wollte im großen und ganzen eigentlich aufzeigen, das es gutes material gibt und schlechtes, und man die marken auch nennt die tauglich sind, und evtl auch die marken die nichts taugen. hier wurde eben mit 1x19 als schlecht geredet während sie selber das flexonit loben da es wohl 7x7 ist, was ja nicht so ist. sondern flexonit ist wohl flexibler als andere 1x19.für mich heißt das, lernen durch schmerzen (geldbeutel leer). für das geld hätte ich mir 5m flexonit kaufen können.
grüße
toni


----------



## ae71 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

hallo pikefin, deshalb schrieb ich bis 6,8 kg ist es 1 x19 und ab mehr tragkraft ist es 7x7. 
grüße
toni


----------



## imma-fishing (16. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Hallo ae71, bis 6,6 kg ist es 1x19. Ab 6,8 kg ist es 7x7. Hab mal schnell im Netz nachgeschaut.
Das letztere meinte ich bezüglich meiner Empfehlung. Die Problematik mit dem Geldbeutel kann ich gut nachvollziehen!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



ae71 schrieb:


> hallo an alle, durch dieses thema, hatte ich mir gedacht ach kaufste dir mal flexonit, das soll ja 7x7 sein. ich also zum onlineshop nachgeschaut, vom themenmitschreiber von der ersten seite. aha 6,8kg ist 1x19. tja das ist aber nicht 7x7. das noch feinere auch 1x19. flexonit!dann schreibt einer 1x19 hat er schlechte erfahrung gemacht, mit flexonit nicht. irgendwie ärgerts mich ein bisserl.


Hast schon Recht.
Flexonit ist eigentlich nur der Hersteller bzw. Großhändler und der hat verschiedene Vorfächer im Angebot.

Aber es hat sich allgemein so eingebürgert, daß damit das 7x7er Material gemeint ist.





> ich also denk mir also ich such mir 7x7 muß nicht flexonit sein. in einem anderen board finden einige flexonit schlecht!
> ich also denke mir, hey da gibts ja von behr eine 7x7 mit 5 kilo tragkraft.
> ich bestell also das 5kg und das 8kg  von behr 7x7, 10 m für nur 5€. geil!
> dann kommt es an, ich pack das teil aus, überraschung!!! einmal ist das 5 kg tragende so dick wie eine 0,45mm mono und genau so steif. na toll! das 8 kg tragende ist fast gleich dick, wie seltsam. dann ist es noch relativ silbern, zwar nicht glänzend, aber ich glaub die kann ich in die tonne kloppen. das zum thema 7x7.



Genau das ist der Grund, warum wir hier Flexonit sagen und nicht (nur) 7x7...
Da gibt es gewaltige Unterschiede.
Flexonit setzt hier den Maßstab...


Also ärger nicht nicht, nimm das andere Zeug z.B. zum Hecht oder Spinnfischen, dafür taugt´s schon...

:mFür den nächsten Einkauf weißt Du ja jetzt Bescheid.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## ae71 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

hallo, ja ich werde wohl flexonit kaufen. danke für die infos.
grüße
toni


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Regelmäßige Beifänge muss man einkalkulieren?Mag an manchen Gewässern hinkommen, aber wenn man 300 Zander im Jahr fängt und nur 6 Hechte bleibt es für mich klar Mono.


----------



## Besorger (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

MONO???? :-O  es gibt auch das hecht sichere FC von MB   ich mag stahl nicht einmal nen knick drin ist es käse.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Fluorcarbon nutze ich schon etliche Jahre hab ich vorher schonmal erwähnt ,aber andere bezeichnen dieses eben auch als normale Monofile.


----------



## racoon (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Besorger schrieb:


> MONO???? :-O  es gibt auch das hecht sichere FC von MB



Das gibt es nicht, auch wenn es von der Firma und derem Aushängeschild verbreitet wird. Kein FC -auch nicht das von MB ist hechtsicher.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Der nächste Experte am Start.
> Solch undifferenzierten Beitrag schreibt man, wenn man es schon unbedingt loswerden möchte, leise, und tritt das nicht so groß und bunt breit.


er trifft aber  auch unqualifizierte Aussagen,man man.


----------



## Besorger (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

hmm dann haben wir hier wohl brafe hechte  da beissen 1von 10 fischen ein 0,31mm FC durch   hab ch beim 0,55er noch nie gehört gesehen egal wer es herstellt


----------



## racoon (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Ich schick Dir mal nen Link, dort siehst Du es ganz deutlich.


----------



## pxnhxxd (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Nach 8Monaten geht die Scheixxe wieder von vorne los.

Bitte noch warten, ich hole noch schnell Bier u. Popcorn.



Ps. Wenn auch nur ein Hecht auf 50 Zander kommt, ist FC 
für die Tonne. Vor allem beim Köfi.


----------



## BronkoderBär (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

pinhead, guter Mann#6


----------



## Fr33 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Ich verstehe teils den Sinn nicht... klar sieht man ein Stahlvorfach unter Wasser besser als eine gleichdicke Monofille (auch FC). Wenn ich aber anstelle eines 6.8KG Sevenstrand nun ein 0,60 FC anbinde ist der Vorteil auch wieder passe oder?


----------



## BronkoderBär (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

ACh, die kaufen doch alle Berkley:m


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Sonderbar ist allerdings nur wenn ein Herr Strehlow gezielt auf Zander angelt benutzt dieser auch Fluorcarbon.Und es geht nunmal um's gezielte Zanderangelnm,ansonsten müsste man doch beim stippen auch nen Stahlvorfach nehmen, weil die Möglichkeit besteht das ein Hecht den zu erwarteten Weißfisch attackiert.Soll jeder machen wie er denkt,mir reicht das Fluorcarbon aus (0,30) ,damit gab es zwei Hechte dieses Jahr hintereinander 81cm und 88cm mit 15min. Drill ohne Schnurbruch oder ähnliches.


----------



## anzip (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Einer holt Aale von 70-80 ohne Probleme mit 25er Mono raus. 
Der Zanderjäger drillt einen 81er Hecht 15 min (Stipprute oder viele Zuschauer? 
Natürlich mit FC. 
Abrisse gibt es generell nicht. Alles zahnlose Hechte und halbtote Aale.


----------



## paulmeyers (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Hab mich auch grad über die Dillzeiten gewundert


----------



## Blechinfettseb (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



anzip schrieb:


> Einer holt Aale von 70-80 ohne Probleme mit 25er Mono raus.
> Der Zanderjäger drillt einen 81er Hecht 15 min (Stipprute oder viele Zuschauer?
> Natürlich mit FC.
> Abrisse gibt es generell nicht. Alles zahnlose Hechte und halbtote Aale.



#6 Bestimmt Stipprute :q

Ist es tatsächlich so unrealistisch mit 0,25er und 70-80er Aalfängen. Haben die echt so viel Power? Hab mit Aalen kaum Erfahrung. Meine letzten Aalfänge sind Jahre her und die Aale damals hätten beim vorpupertierenden Schwanzvergleich defintiv den kürzeren gezogen :q


----------



## feko (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

ach weißt5e blechfetti......in der realität dauert n drill eines 80er Hechtes  3 min...hier imAB halt ne virtelstunde=)
alles klar?


----------



## Blechinfettseb (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



feko schrieb:


> ach weißt5e blechfetti......in der realität dauert n drill eines 80er Hechtes  3 min...hier imAB halt ne virtelstunde=)
> alles klar?




Das ein Hechtdrill keine 15min dauert weiß ich selbst  dazu habe ich genug selbst gefangen :m 
Meine Frage bezog sich nur auf die Problematik 0,25mm Schnur und 70-80cm Aal. Da meine Erfahrung hier eher in die Schnürsenkelklasse einzuordnen sind


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

ach ja manche nehmen sich das so wie sie es brauchen, richtig lesen hilft da ,dort steht Hecht 81 und 88 hintereinander gefangen.Kann euch ja mal mitnehmen,schließlich gibt es Augenzeugen ,außerdem waren das nur 2 von 6 Stk im ganzen Jahr wobei man immer noch beim gezielten Zanderangeln ist.Für diejenigen welche, die Stahl brauchen, dürfen an diesem Gewässer gerne so angeln und werden verwundert sein das Ihre Fänge denn drastisch nachlassen oder angeln gleich gezielt auf Hecht an den üblichen Unterständen die der Zander nicht benötigt.#q Ihr Mundpropaganda Experten|bla:


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> ach ja manche nehmen sich das so wie sie es brauchen, richtig lesen hilft da ,dort steht Hecht 81 und 88 hintereinander gefangen.



Eigentor!!!:vik:

:m


zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Soll jeder machen wie er denkt,mir reicht das Fluorcarbon aus (0,30) ,damit gab es zwei Hechte dieses Jahr hintereinander 81cm und 88cm mit 15min. Drill ohne Schnurbruch oder ähnliches.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Eigentor, wenn man für 2 Hechte mit Fluorcarbon 15min braucht um sie zu drillen?Naja macht mal Bayern ist eben nicht MV.|bla:#6Und ich fische immer noch gezielt auf Zander mit Fluorcarbon und daran wird sich nichts ändern weil alles andere Quatsch ist.Fertig
 Und diejenigen die für einen Hecht drei Minuten zum drillen brauchen mit 30iger Fluorcarbon die will ich live sehen.Und der andere Spezi ich sprach nie davon Aale mit ner 25iger Mono zu beangeln verfehlt doch nicht immer das Thema,es ist ja bekanntlich immer leichter sich denen anzuschließen die nur ne große Klappe haben.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



anzip schrieb:


> Einer holt Aale von 70-80 ohne Probleme mit 25er Mono raus.
> Der Zanderjäger drillt einen 81er Hecht 15 min (Stipprute oder viele Zuschauer?
> Natürlich mit FC.
> Abrisse gibt es generell nicht. Alles zahnlose Hechte und halbtote Aale.


Thema verfehlt 6 setzen richtig lesen 2 Hechte hintereinander in 15 min. mit 0,30iger Fluorcarbon,voher nimmst du solche Aussagen die nicht von mir getroffen wurden z.B. zahnlose Hechte und generell keine Abriße fakt ist das ich Zander gezielt befische und da mit wenig Hechten zu rechnen ist und an alle Weltverbesserer es bleibt bei  Fluorcarbon weil es den Zandern dort besser gefällt.Und Zuschauer gab es hier sogar aus dem Board Mabo1992 mal fragen der kann euch ja denn sagen was Phase war wo ich mit dem los war.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> zwei Hechte dieses Jahr hintereinander 81cm und 88cm mit 15min. Drill ohne Schnurbruch oder ähnliches.





zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Thema verfehlt 6 setzen richtig lesen 2 Hechte hintereinander in 15 min. mit 0,30iger Fluorcarbon,voher nimmst du solche Aussagen die nicht von mir getroffen wurden



|kopfkrat


----------



## pxnhxxd (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat



Da Stimme ich dir voll zu.


----------



## Rannebert (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Sonderbar ist allerdings nur wenn ein Herr Strehlow gezielt auf Zander angelt benutzt dieser auch Fluorcarbon.



Solche Aussagen mag ich ja auch gerne.
Der 'Vorzeigeprofi' machts halt mit FC, darum muss es ja richtig und vernünftig sein! #q

Möchte nicht wissen, was die Jungs alles schon an Hechten verloren haben, aber lieber einfach mal den Mund über das Thema halten.


----------



## Siever (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Ich beschreibe jetzt mal kurz, wie ich das mache. An der Ruhr, wo es eigentlich nur gaaaaanz wenige Zander gibt, fische ich immer mit einem 11Kg Stahlvorfach von mindestens 50cm- Länge. Auch, wenn ich gezielt auf die gaaaaanz wenigen Zander gehe. Ich muss hier immer mit Hechten rechnen. Da ich regelmäßig Zander fange, reicht es mir so... .
Am Rhein sieht die Sache anders aus. Dort fische ich immer mit FC. An einem Tag, an dem es Biss auf Biss gab, habe ich auch schon mal einen Vergleich gewagt. Bei den gleichen Ködern passierte beim Stahlvorfach tatsächlich nichts mehr. Zumindest tagsüber. Nachts ist es den Zettis meiner Erfahrung nach scheixxegal... .


----------



## Fr33 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Und ein paar KM Flussauf am Rhein, kannste inzwischen nicht mal mehr Barsche ohne Stahl befischen....Pro Angeltag min 3-4 Hechte. Und das überall... selbst im Haupstrom, daher gibts für mich keine Option ausser dünnes 1x7 Sevenstrand.


----------



## Siever (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Und ein paar KM Flussauf am Rhein, kannste inzwischen nicht mal mehr Barsche ohne Stahl befischen....Pro Angeltag min 3-4 Hechte. Und das überall... selbst im Haupstrom, daher gibts für mich keine Option ausser dünnes 1x7 Sevenstrand.



Hab auch schon von gehört, aber selber noch keinen erwischt. Spätestens wenn mir der erste Rheinhecht ans Band geht, werde ich wahrscheinlich auch umdenken... .


----------



## Fr33 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Wie gesagt -  rund um Mainz bis Gernsheim (Hessische Seite), fängste beim Spinnfischen eig nur noch die Entenschnäbel. Ist ja schön, dass der Hecht sich wieder im Rhein ansiedelt - aber nach 2013 würde ich schon sagen, er kommt nebem dem Rapfen als 2. häufigster Räuber im Rhein vor.....


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat


Thema verfehlt 6 setzen! richtig lesen 2 Hechte hintereinander in 15 min.  mit 0,30iger Fluorcarbon gedrillt.Voher nimmst du solche Aussagen die nicht von  mir getroffen wurden z.B. zahnlose Hechte und generell keine Abriße?Fakt  ist das ich Zander gezielt befische und da mit wenig Hechten zu rechnen ist. "wenn bitte voll zitieren und nicht so wie man es gerade braucht"


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich beschreibe jetzt mal kurz, wie ich das mache. An der Ruhr, wo es eigentlich nur gaaaaanz wenige Zander gibt, fische ich immer mit einem 11Kg Stahlvorfach von mindestens 50cm- Länge. Auch, wenn ich gezielt auf die gaaaaanz wenigen Zander gehe. Ich muss hier immer mit Hechten rechnen. Da ich regelmäßig Zander fange, reicht es mir so... .
> Am Rhein sieht die Sache anders aus. Dort fische ich immer mit FC. An einem Tag, an dem es Biss auf Biss gab, habe ich auch schon mal einen Vergleich gewagt. Bei den gleichen Ködern passierte beim Stahlvorfach tatsächlich nichts mehr. Zumindest tagsüber. Nachts ist es den Zettis meiner Erfahrung nach scheixxegal... .


So macht es auch Sinn,aber in dem Gewässer was ich befische fängt man zu 98% Zander und 2% Hecht.Dieses Jahr war das an drei Tagen im gesamten Jahr.Die letzten Jahre ähnlich.Würde der Hecht dominieren oder zu 10% im Gewässer vorkommen würde ich auch anderes Vorfachmaterial verwenden.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt -  rund um Mainz bis Gernsheim (Hessische Seite), fängste beim Spinnfischen eig nur noch die Entenschnäbel. Ist ja schön, dass der Hecht sich wieder im Rhein ansiedelt - aber nach 2013 würde ich schon sagen, er kommt nebem dem Rapfen als 2. häufigster Räuber im Rhein vor.....


Hier macht es genauso Sinn Stahl,Kevlar oder Hardmono zu benutzen.Aber doch nicht in einem stehenden Gewässer wo man wie schon gesagt zu 98% Zander und 2% Hecht fängt.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen mag ich ja auch gerne.
> Der 'Vorzeigeprofi' machts halt mit FC, darum muss es ja richtig und vernünftig sein! #q
> 
> Möchte nicht wissen, was die Jungs alles schon an Hechten verloren haben, aber lieber einfach mal den Mund über das Thema halten.


Ob nun Zanderpapst oder nicht ist doch egal, wenn man ein Gewässer befischt indem man zu 98% Zander und zu 2% Hecht fängt.Denn ist mir doch klar das das Gewässer kein Hechtgewässer ist und der sich dort nicht alleine vermehrt ,da er nicht die optimalen Lebensbedingungen vorfindet.Wenn man dann noch gezielt auf Zander angelt befische ich doch nicht die Hechttypischen Reviere ,da dieser Unterstände bevorzugt in diesem Gewässer die wenigen Krautfelder.Aber egal die Weltverbesserer und Dummschwätzer kennen mein Hausgewässer und die Gegebenheiten dort so gut das sie dort gezielt auf Hecht angeln und nur wenig Zander als Beifang haben.|bla:


----------



## Fr33 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*

Aufpassen - Kevlar ist nicht Hechtsicher! Es gibt teils Stahlvorfächer, die mit Kevlar ummantelt sind - aber reines Kevlar ist genau wie Geflecht nicht sicher


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorfach für Zander ?!?*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Voher nimmst du solche Aussagen die nicht von  mir getroffen wurden


Manchen Menschen (nicht immer haben sie einen Mestruationshintergrund) muß man nicht widersprechen:
Es reicht zu warten, bis sie es selbst tun!

:mDie Aussagen, die Du nicht getroffen haben willst stammen aus Deinen eigenen Beiträgen.
Hab nur die Widersprüche farblich markiert.



> "wenn bitte voll zitieren und nicht so wie man es gerade braucht"


Diese Freiheit nehm ich mir!
Nicht jede Aussage ist es wert, wiederholt zu werden.

Außerdem wiederholst Du Dich ja selbst schon noch öfter als Du Dir widersprichst.

|kopfkrat
Eigentlich auch ein typisches Symtom...
:mHoffe Dein Hormonspiegel ist in Ordnung!

Bei der Logik sehe ich nämlich auch ein paar Defizite:



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> 2 Hechte hintereinander in 15 min.





zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> aber in dem Gewässer was ich befische fängt man zu 98% Zander und 2% Hecht. Dieses Jahr war das an drei Tagen im gesamten Jahr.


|kopfkrat
Also hast Du an drei Tagen, neben den beiden Hechten noch 98 Zander gefangen, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe?!?

:mUnd aus zwei Hechten schließt Du, daß Flocarbon hechtsicher ist...


----------

